# SHOW OFF your Band's Jam Room..:)



## al3d

This could be a fun thread and we might pick something off from other's set-up..

Our space is'nt that big, we are sharing with another band who's in front of us basically to share the rent. Our back wall is around 20 feet i would say. We have a decent set-up, 2x 18" EV powered subs, 2x 15" EV Powered Tops and 3 floor 12" EV monitors. Using a Allen & Heat Qu-16 digital Mixer....now that thing is a DREAM for a band. Everything is miced...drum as well so sound is pretty decent. I've recently landed the role of singer on top of rhythm guitar, so that's a new one for me....so we will see how that goes.. There are guitar players including me...my rig is the Friedman with FX8, Lead is using the TLS2000 with one of my 4x12 and other rhythm is using the Peavey Combo.


----------



## hollowbody

That's a sweet set-up, Alain!


----------



## al3d

hollowbody said:


> That's a sweet set-up, Alain!


yeah...if i can just get the drummer to trim down his kit..lol


----------



## hollowbody

al3d said:


> yeah...if i can just get the drummer to trim down his kit..lol


Haha, no kidding!

My drummer has a kick, snare, floor tom, rack tom, crash, ride and hat. That's it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

the best barn jam I attend twice a year.


----------



## Lola

I am so damned excited! I can hardly wait to go! Anyone else interested in going! I am going come hell or high water, I will hitch hike, fly my broom I don't care but I will be there!

This is going to be an experience! And I get to meet Mr. Laristotle! I am so up for this!

As long as I get to feed the horses! lol


----------



## Lola

We rehearse at the Rehearsal factory and it is kick ass! The set up is amazing. Love them Orange amps! They can really rock! I had to play with Marshall amps last time because I couldn't get the studio with the Orange amps. It was depressing! Marshalls just don't seem to cut it IMHO!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> It was depressing! Marshalls just don't seem to cut it IMHO!


Ruh roh.


----------



## astyles

laristotle said:


> Ruh roh.


LOL ... Yes, may need to qualify that statement before too many worms escape.

I'll see if I can post a pic of our jam room/closet... if I can fit a camera in there !


----------



## bzrkrage

We use to jam at CanadaBoyVinyl's jam room.


















Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## soulrebel

Not sure if this counts as a band room, but there's a bass and I program drum tracks!


----------



## Guest

If there's room for the groupies to dance, then you're fine. lol.


----------



## seadonkey

Al3d, Great space and Those Marshall Cabs are beautiful! Awesome thread idea too.


----------



## Shooter177

This is a old pic but still the same room


----------



## al3d

seadonkey said:


> Al3d, Great space and Those Marshall Cabs are beautiful! Awesome thread idea too.


Thanks man, and yes, those cabs are crazy good looking AND sounds crazy good. The come with celestion G12h55hz usually, but i've converted them to a X formation with V30's WOW...just WOW.


----------



## amagras

This was during a pause to write down and analyze one of our arrangements. Sorry for the bad illumination, selfie sticks don't allow the use of flash. Pictures exclusively taken for this thread


----------



## sambonee

hollowbody said:


> Haha, no kidding!
> 
> My drummer has a kick, snare, floor tom, rack tom, crash, ride and hat. That's it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bonham did ok with that setup too!

I play a lot of drums for a guitarist and I'll say that there's skmething to be said about trimming down a setup. Makes you seek every single tone you can find in each piece. 

Kinda like playing a melody maker. I actually played chuck's (adcandour) new melody maker this past summer. It was amazing. And there is 3 different positions for the tone AND volume that made a different sound. Also loving position. Anyway I digress. 

Awesome setup. Throw a challenge at yor drummer. Make him list his five favorite drummers. Then seek out some photos of them. Find one with a setup that looks cool and is compact and challenge him to play with that setup for one month. Even let him do the same for you as a guitarist (pedal setup). Believe me, it's amazing what a curve ball can do to a musician. 
(I did a jam once with a dynacomp, and a brownface Princeton {with its great tremolo}. The recording of the jam was pretty cool. Made me think a lot!! ) 

Heck Leroy from LMT connection plugs straight in. Doesn't even touch the guitar's controls !!!! He kills it


----------



## neldom

Studio




__
neldom


__
May 4, 2017








Finally got my studio/jam space in a set up state, at least as set up as it's going to be for now. After a year I realized most likely I would never get around to mudding and taping the drywall, and then realized it really didn't matter, apart from stopping me from getting flooring down.
I'm out on an acreage, we built a 2 car garage and when I did I put a second story on it so I could have a jam space to myself that wouldn't interfere with the family.

Now I just need Vadsy to get off his ass and drive out here for a jam...

Also, because a friend at work has a 360º camera, I figured I'd give that a go too. Link is here:
Studio


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Current:









Previous (missed dearly):









Some o youze guys stand way too close to yer drummers, eh.


----------



## greco

@neldom Wonderful looking studio/jam space!! Congrats!

What are the dimensions of the room? It is somewhat difficult to tell from the pic.


----------



## neldom

It's 22' x 26', so quite a bit of space for sure. 
Definitely a big improvement over the old space I had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito

Wow nice jam rooms! I'll have to take a new photo of mine.


----------



## High/Deaf

Nice space, @neldom . Wish I had that much room. Here's mine - only about 15' X 18'.

Well, I was going to post some pics but I guess this string isn't accepting any more. No option to post pics and it won't let me drag and drop. I'd get ahold of the admins but, well, there aren't any anymore.


----------



## vadsy

neldom said:


> Studio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> neldom
> 
> 
> __
> May 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my studio/jam space in a set up state, at least as set up as it's going to be for now. After a year I realized most likely I would never get around to mudding and taping the drywall, and then realized it really didn't matter, apart from stopping me from getting flooring down.
> I'm out on an acreage, we built a 2 car garage and when I did I put a second story on it so I could have a jam space to myself that wouldn't interfere with the family.
> 
> Now I just need Vadsy to get off his ass and drive out here for a jam...
> 
> Also, because a friend at work has a 360º camera, I figured I'd give that a go too. Link is here:
> Studio


I didn't know you moved in. Looks great! I'll have to visit soon.

@Swervin55 You wanna take the bikes out that way?


----------



## Chito

Well most have already seen this. Maybe a bit more messy. LOL These are actually new photos.


----------



## High/Deaf

How are you guys able to post pics here? I do not have the usual 'upload a file' button and I can't drag and drop like in every other string. No admins?


----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> How are you guys able to post pics here? I do not have the usual 'upload a file' button and I can't drag and drop like in every other string. No admins?


You need photobucket, flickr etc, to host from.
'click' the IMG address, it'll automatically copy.
If it doesn't, highlight/right click 'copy'
Paste that into the thread.

















The other option is to add it using the little 'mountain pic' icon.
'highlight/copy' the address of the pic and insert that into the 'image' prompt.


















Third option; 'right click' on the image. Choose 'copy image' and then 'paste' that here.

Hope that this helps.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

All permissions appear to be set properly. Gold members should be able to upload directly, all others can post using a URL of a hosted picture


----------



## greco

@High/Deaf Like you indicated, when I looked this morning I didn't see the "Upload a File" button at the bottom of the post area in this specific thread. However, it is there now. Interesting.


----------



## High/Deaf

And it's back. WTF? Really, Officer, it wasn't there yesterday. Maybe I wasn't as thought as you drunk I was?

Anyways, on to the pics I tried to post previously. Probably a huge letdown after all the drama I caused. LOL

Bass rig, PA and drums. There's a little drum monitor that can't be seen behind the power amps. This is looking left from the sitting room.










This is looking slightly to the right of that room, so opposite of the previous picture. Usually 3 people across, with the UPA-1A's hitting us in the face.










And finally my workspace, with keys (which I suck at but endure anyways), mixer/PA rack, and pedalboard/LSS. It's a tight room (hey this is the LM), but some nights, when we're tight, it's ALRIGHT! 










PS: yes, my neighbors hate me sometimes, but I do get compliments from people across/down the street.


----------



## robare99

Mines pretty plain


----------



## bzrkrage

robare99 said:


> Mines pretty plain





High/Deaf said:


> And it's back. WTF? Really, Officer, it wasn't there yesterday. Maybe I wasn't as thought as you drunk I was?
> 
> Anyways, on to the pics I tried to post previously. Probably a huge letdown after all the drama I caused. LOL
> 
> Bass rig, PA and drums. There's a little drum monitor that can't be seen behind the power amps. This is looking left from the sitting room.
> 
> View attachment 88001
> 
> 
> This is looking slightly to the right of that room, so opposite of the previous picture. Usually 3 people across, with the UPA-1A's hitting us in the face.
> 
> View attachment 88009
> 
> 
> And finally my workspace, with keys (which I suck at but endure anyways), mixer/PA rack, and pedalboard/LSS. It's a tight room (hey this is the LM), but some nights, when we're tight, it's ALRIGHT!
> 
> View attachment 88025
> 
> 
> PS: yes, my neighbors hate me sometimes, but I do get compliments from people across/down the street.


Damn you all! I can't get close enough to read the damn set list!!!


Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary.


----------



## robare99

Hah here it is..

First set:
Keep your hands. 
Boots or hearts. 
I love a rainy night. 
Rock n me.
Exes and Oh's. 
All these things I have done. 
Authority song. 
What's up.
Some kind of wonderful. 
Soak up the sun. 
Here for a good time. 
Courage.

Second set:
Every Little Thing
All the small things 
Let it Rain
The Middle
When will I be Loved
Holiday
Roxy Roller
Detroit Rock City
I've got Better things to Do
That's what I call Livin'
You Shook Me
Mama I'm Coming Home


----------



## bileshake

al3d said:


> This could be a fun thread and we might pick something off from other's set-up..
> 
> Our space is'nt that big, we are sharing with another band who's in front of us basically to share the rent. Our back wall is around 20 feet i would say. We have a decent set-up, 2x 18" EV powered subs, 2x 15" EV Powered Tops and 3 floor 12" EV monitors. Using a Allen & Heat Qu-16 digital Mixer....now that thing is a DREAM for a band. Everything is miced...drum as well so sound is pretty decent. I've recently landed the role of singer on top of rhythm guitar, so that's a new one for me....so we will see how that goes.. There are guitar players including me...my rig is the Friedman with FX8, Lead is using the TLS2000 with one of my 4x12 and other rhythm is using the Peavey Combo.


this is sweet except I am made uncomfortable with how close the Friedman is to the kit. Begging for disaster.


----------



## bileshake

Not a zoomed out enough but here's the idea.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Woah, people here have some nice spaces!!!

My bandmate is not really open to let me post pics of his home over the internet, maybe one day!


----------



## High/Deaf

bzrkrage said:


> Damn you all! I can't get close enough to read the damn set list!!!


LOL Here ya go. It's an old one, though. This was the 'extras' we were doing to fill out our rockabilly gigs. One set of rockabilly mixed with a couple of sets of this, or we would sometimes mix the rockabilly in with these over 3 or 4 sets.










But that was 'then'. I've got something else going on now.


----------



## Guest

I happen to find our set list (11" x 17") from '86 that was taped to a floor monitor.
All songs were played back-to-back except where (break) appears.
We fired our singer for being a dick three days prior to this gig.
I was volunteered to take over those duties and wrote in the first few words of each verse to help me remember. lol.
Didn't quite work for every song.
That was my start into making up/mumbling lyrics. Ala Steve Tyler, Ozzy ..










Larry's Hideaway


----------



## Granny Gremlin

more jam rooms plz. ... though, fine, that Larry's Hidaway pic is pretty great (which guy is @laristotle ).


----------



## Guest

Granny Gremlin said:


> (which guy is laristotle)


That's me with the 'V'.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

I thought so.... but was really hoping you were the handlebar mustache leather gimp village person


----------



## Guest

Granny Gremlin said:


> but was really hoping you were the handlebar mustache leather gimp village person


Is that more your style? lol.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

LOL


----------



## Budda

Our room is definitely not worth showing off.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Bit of a fright this morning. Studio partner texts me about a fire down Cherry St and Polson where we're at. I called him a twit after googling it pretty quick and finding out it was the recycling plant a good klick N of us. 

Fire rips through Port Lands recycling plant | Toronto Star

We gotta get out of there; if it ain't flooding then it's shit like this. Problem is every other commercial/industrial space anywhere near us is raising rents due to gentrification and being turned into a yoga studio/organic coffee house (they 'renovate' first to justify it) or torn down for condos, or worse, allowing people to live in there (illegal due to zoning). .... and the City's plan for stimulating the musical arts focusses on helping the industry vs actual independent artists (with, to be fair, a little something for at-risk youth, which is good, but beside the point). Because big biz needs the handout, like Metric needs another Factor grant. Granted I haven't heard much about that plan since it was announces a year or 2 ago.


----------



## bzrkrage

Garage is getting a work out.








I must amend this, the couch is new to the room(as is the '70's bedspread) and I was just packing it down from a jam, found use for the used fitted crib sheets as speaker dust covers.
My son has just started drum lessons, hence the mutes.
As a jam space it works, just messy is all.

Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Alex

It is a bit tight. I really prefer the rehearsal room (2nd pic) which we do every once and a while.


----------



## Robert1950

Haven't jammed there is a little while...


----------

